# Ascaso i-2 repairs



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Ascaso i-2 mini can be completely dismantled in order to clean out the lower chamber ? There is a machine for sale where part of the hopper has fallen in and seized the unit !


----------

